# Will Female Cat's Often Protect Kittens That Are Not Theirs?



## byHizgrc (May 5, 2006)

Doesn anyone know about this?

I have 2 female cats that live outside, both recently had litters. One of them has her litter in a cat box on the porch...the other has her litter hidden somewhere in the neighborhood. 

Today, I witnessed the female cat that has her cats elsewhere helping protect the litter of the cat that is on the porch...OR at least, that's what appeared to be going on.

There is a male stray that hangs around, possibly the father of both litters. However, both mothers seemed to be very intent on running him off today. I don't know if he had tried to hurt the kittens. I just saw them acting in what seemed to be a protective manner. Plus, the other mother was crawling inside the box to "see/check on" the other litter...I think...it was covered...so not sure. 

Thank U for your responses!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That kind of behavior has been seen in barn cats. One female will care for another's kittens. Feral tom cats will often kill the kittens, so protection is necessary. Even if there is no danger, this behavior is not unusual.  

I hope you will consider spaying both females. There is an overabundance of cats and kittens in the shelters, and sadly, that results in thousands of cats being put to sleep weekly.  Since females can get pregnant while still nursing the kittens, I would keep them inside. 

There are clinics that offer low cost spaying and neutering. I hope this is helpful to you:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=10229


----------



## byHizgrc (May 5, 2006)

*Thank U*



Jeanie said:


> That kind of behavior has been seen in barn cats. One female will care for another's kittens. Feral tom cats will often kill the kittens, so protection is necessary. Even if there is no danger, this behavior is not unusual.
> 
> I hope you will consider spaying both females. There is an overabundance of cats and kittens in the shelters, and sadly, that results in thousands of cats being put to sleep weekly.  Since females can get pregnant while still nursing the kittens, I would keep them inside.
> 
> ...


Thanx for your help!

Yes, I would luv to spay them BOTH, but sadly, I CANNOT afford it. I'm very sick and unable to work. So, I'm VERY low on money.  

Ideally, I would like to find them good homes where they can be taken care of the way they need (i.e. vet visits, meds...) It would sadden me to do so, but it would be for the best.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Here is a list of no-kill shelters by state: 

http://directory.google.com/Top/Society ... ates/?il=1

I would also contact the clinics and explain your situation. I'm so sorry you are ill; however, if something isn't done, there will be more and more kittens, and those kittens will breed. You would then have to take responsibility for many, many cats, or a feral colony will form. That's too sad to think of.  I do hope you find a solution. There is help out there. Good luck!


----------

